# True spiders and other creatures



## kennfreeloader (Jan 26, 2006)

to the mods: pls shoot this thread down if u find it too irrelevant

went night trekking in a forest(in Malaysia, that's where im at) with a few friends and found these interesting creatures, thought id share them with u guys

























scorp VS flame knee beetle?





some snake..






ne of u guys know what the biggest true spider is and how big it can get?


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 26, 2006)

Yup, this thread should go to the "Other arachnids".

I think that this beetle belongs to _Blaptine_ subfamily (in _Tenebrionidae_ family), maybe even to tribe _Blaptini_. This specimen is the best  

PS. Take more pics of insects. I love tropical species.


----------



## Scolopeon (Jan 26, 2006)

I believe the largest true spider species is Nephila clavipes, part of the golden silk spiders (I could be wrong here but I know they are one of the largest).

Some golden silk orb weavers can attain a leg span of 15cm or more (which is quite impressive).

Other large true spiders include the huntsman family, wandering spiders, giant crab spiders etc.

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3707/nephilahuge7mt.png


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome photo Ryan


----------



## Scolopeon (Jan 26, 2006)

brigebane said:
			
		

> Awesome photo Ryan


Thanks,  Yea those nephilas are monsters heard they sometimes catch bats in their web As well as small birds. The web can stretch to 8 feet+ long :O.


----------



## Bungholio (Jan 26, 2006)

Impressive photos! Thanks for sharing! What species it´s on the first photo?
It looks vergy big!


----------



## pitbulllady (Jan 26, 2006)

That first one looks like a Huntsman of some sort, probably related to the ones in Australia.  The third one down resembles our Nephila clavipes, so I'd assume it is some type of Orb Weaver.  That's also a nice-looking little scorpion-Forest Scorpion, maybe?  Looks like it can give a really good pinch, though!  Not sure about the snake-lots of brightly-colored Elapics in Malaysia, as well as many equally gaudy harmless Colubrids, but it's gorgeous, whatever it is.

pitbulllady


----------



## smof (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool pics. The first and 4th spiders are pretty impressive whatever they are!


----------



## kennfreeloader (Jan 27, 2006)

*pics*

yeap..that forest was crawling with them but i only took pics of the biggest ones. Ive got no idea what species they are tho..


----------



## Ganoderma (Jan 30, 2006)

i dont know about the biggest true spiders but as for Nephila.....

here are N. pilipes.

didnt measure leg span, but it stretched from my thumb to the last joint in my middle finger (the photo is my fiances hand not mine...) which measurin gnow is 18 cm.







we did measure this web cause it looked like it could catch people!!!  it was 13' total but the actual orb was only (only...!) 8', measuring 6'high.  biggest fricken web ive ever seen.  looked like a movie.

btw im 6'3 for comparison.







i would think this sp is at least a contender for the biggest true spider.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Guys,

first thing first: Thanks for sharing those pics, some very nice creepies, you pictured there...  

Now to the facts, biggest known true spider to date is Heteropoda maxima, a cave-dwelling giant-crab spider from Laos. Those species is said to have some 4-5cm bodylenght, but an unbelievable legspan of 30 cm (that´s a foot, for you US-guys)! Talk about big....  

Keep the pics coming, when you can.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## smof (Jan 30, 2006)

Ganoderma, that is an awesome web. If you got lost in the woods you could tear one of those down and use it to catch rabbits for food or something. Or whatever Taiwan has instead of rabbits, I dunno


----------



## Bungholio (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome photos! Thanks for sharing! A very huge spider indeed!


----------

